# 1997 Cherokee Sport-Air Shocks?



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

97 Cherokee Sport-Sno-way MT plow. Would like to put air shocks to better support the plow when raised. Want to avoid permanent lift-as stock is good w/o plow.

I have tried cross reference w/Monroe, can't find what I need. Can someone that has done this give me some direction? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Air shocks from the rear of an early 90s Thunderbird should work if everything I read is correct.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I use these Air Lift bags in the front coils of my '00 XJ.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-80702/

I also have these Monroe air shocks in the rear to replace the standard shocks.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/MON-MA765MM/

Fran


----------

